# M6mkii to complement my EOS R?



## EOSEFSRFISUSMDIGIC (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey there,

First of all, apologies if you guys have answered this question multiple times in the past, I searched for EOS R and M6mkii together in forums but got nothing.

I have an EOS R with the RF35mm, RF 24-70mm, EF 85 1.8 and EF 17-40L.

As much as I love this system that replaced my 5D mkiii, I don't always feel comfortable taking it with me in some situations or with me on my commute every day for example, for obvious reasons. 

I'm looking for a compact body as a day to day camera that won't make me think twice about taking it with me on the road. Keeping the EOS R for the other occasions when it makes sense.

I did a bit of research, seems to me that the m6mkii is the latest and greatest of the M Series since it's got all the latest tech in it. I was thinking of getting this, the EVF and either the 22mm or 32mm prime. My goal being compactness I'd go with the 22mm since I love the 35mm in general. But people talk about the 32mm as being an L equivalent for its image quality? So if the image quality is dramatically better with the 32mm i might be tempted, beyond the additional stops of light you get with it.

Are my assumptions correct regarding the body? I'm confused by the mess that is the current line up. M50, M5, M6mkii...

Do anyone have both the 22mm and the 32mm? If so is the 32mm that much bigger? How do they compare between each other?

Do anyone have both cameras (EOS R and M6Mkii) and can provide their impression?

Photo situations would mainly be street photography and rare occasions of low light / indoor. No sport photo.

Any feedback much appreciated!


----------



## Joules (Jan 24, 2020)

The EOS M6 II is indeed the newest body for the M system and is the first one that has a new type of sensor. This sensor delivers far greater speeds than any previous one, allowing for faster framerates and from what I've seen, great AF performance.

The M5 is pretty dated at this point. Compared to the M50 it lacks 4K video, eye detection AF (both have face AF though) and the AF system is more limited in general, from the coverage to the number of points.

So, for latest and greatest, it would be M6 II > M50 > M5. We may or may not see replacements for the M5 and the external viewfinder at some point. The rumors around the M5 replacement are pretty controversial but there are signs that point to no such camera coming.

So for me it would come down to the M50 or M6 II. I would recommend going into a store and using both for a while, as they are pretty different in terms ergonomics. Both are shockingly tiny if you know them only from pictures. And the M50 is pretty basic in terms of controls.


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 24, 2020)

EOSEFSRFISUSMDIGIC said:


> Hey there,
> 
> First of all, apologies if you guys have answered this question multiple times in the past, I searched for EOS R and M6mkii together in forums but got nothing.
> 
> ...



I have both the RP and M6II for similar reasons.



EOSEFSRFISUSMDIGIC said:


> I did a bit of research, seems to me that the m6mkii is the latest and greatest of the M Series since it's got all the latest tech in it. I was thinking of getting this, the EVF and either the 22mm or 32mm prime. My goal being compactness I'd go with the 22mm since I love the 35mm in general. But people talk about the 32mm as being an L equivalent for its image quality? So if the image quality is dramatically better with the 32mm i might be tempted, beyond the additional stops of light you get with it.



Yes, the 32mm is dramatically better than the 22mm. The 22mm gets a lot better stopped down, the 32mm is already very good wide open.



EOSEFSRFISUSMDIGIC said:


> Are my assumptions correct regarding the body? I'm confused by the mess that is the current line up. M50, M5, M6mkii...
> 
> Do anyone have both the 22mm and the 32mm? If so is the 32mm that much bigger? How do they compare between each other?
> 
> ...



The 32mm is about 3 times the size of the 22mm:



If you get the 32mm I would recommend to get the EW-60F hood, that hood is meant for the 18-150 lens, but it fits nicely and is a lot smaller than than the dedicated hood.

Almost every function in the M6II is faster or better than the R and RP, but it's a lot smaller, with a smaller battery (same as RP). The M6II with the 22mm is nice an small, it will fit easily in my wife purse, the diaper bag, cargo pocket, etc.


----------



## EOSEFSRFISUSMDIGIC (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks a lot for the replies guys. 

It seems like the 32mm is great but 3 times the size goes against the initial goal of having this camera. I might go with the 22mm first and see how it goes.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 25, 2020)

the size comparison of 3times the size for the 32 against the 22 seems a bit high to me. By just looking on the picture above my guess was rather 2,5 times.
Just compared the length and weight of both lenses:
22mm f/2: 23,7mm; weight 105gr.
32mm f/1.4: 56,5mm; weight 235gr.
Length ratio: 2.38
Weight ratio: 2,24

The diameter of the lenses is with 60,9mm the same as well as the filterthread with 43mm.

More interesting would be the ratio of the complete systems compared
Length ratio with EOS M6 Mark II w EF-M32 1/1.4 / EOS M6 Mark II w EF-M22 1/2 : 1,44
Weight ratio with EOS M6 Mark II w EF-M32 1/1.4 / EOS M6 Mark II w EF-M22 1/2: 1,25

Multiplied with the aperture advantage of the 32 against the 22 of 0.7 this seems to be a match in terms of only technical comparison.
So it would be solely a decision of the prefered focal length.

Frank


----------



## EOSEFSRFISUSMDIGIC (Jan 27, 2020)

Photorex said:


> the size comparison of 3times the size for the 32 against the 22 seems a bit high to me. By just looking on the picture above my guess was rather 2,5 times.
> Just compared the length and weight of both lenses:
> 22mm f/2: 23,7mm; weight 105gr.
> 32mm f/1.4: 56,5mm; weight 235gr.
> ...



Thanks for the deep dive on this! Knowing myself I'd probal end up buying both at the same time...

I've been looking more into it and also started looking at the competition. I realized I still have a few Lumix lenses that are pretty decent (20mm pancake f1.7 and 7-14 wide angle zoom) that I barely used in the past few years, so debating if I should just go with a Lumix Gx9 or go into a new system. Might wait for the Gx10 and see...

Tough calls...


----------



## EOSEFSRFISUSMDIGIC (Mar 4, 2020)

So, I ended up buying the Rich gr iii... Thinking was, I have an old Panasonic GF1 and the canon with pancake lens seemed to be about the same size as the Canon M6 which still felt larger than what I was looking for. GR iii is significantly smaller, APS-c sensor, and fixed lens which is what I would have ended up with anyways. I'm extremely pleased with the quality of the pictures I get from it and also it's is unbelievably compact.

Everytime I alternate between the EOS-R and the GR-iii I'm pleased for different reasons.

Thanks again for everyone who chimed in!


----------

